# More Mad City pics



## li'l frog (Feb 2, 2009)

The delenatii, with a shot of the dark reverse; and the surprise of the weekend. One is of the first day, with the flower just opened; the second is the third day, with the petals growing and changing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW! Too much for my morning coffee! two very proud looking flowers.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 2, 2009)

You captured the fuzz on the kovachii perfectly. I spent a few minutes nose-to-nose with it taking in the details.


----------



## Elena (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for posting. They are wonderful, both of them.

I think it's time I added dunkel to my wish list


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2009)

really a strong delenatii!!! what size is the kovachii flower?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay kovachii! thanx for photos.  Who was the grower of the Pk?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

What well known phrag individual do you know in the Madison area?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2009)

Need another hint?


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 2, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> You captured the fuzz on the kovachii perfectly. I spent a few minutes nose-to-nose with it taking in the details.



I managed to get a good side shot of the business end of it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

There are so many!


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yay kovachii! thanx for photos.  Who was the grower of the Pk?



Chuck Acker is the grower of the PK. It received the "Best in Show" award. By the end of the week, the Madison Orchid Guild website will have a 'professional quality' (color corrected, nice background) picture posted. Please don't take this a a put down of the pictures that are posted. 

Gary


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

I would!  LOL! :rollhappy:
I didn't know where Acker's was except for the name. I have an idea that the phrags are growing like stalks of corn in that area! Thanx for the info.


----------



## John M (Feb 2, 2009)

Great to see these photos. Thanks for posting!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Gorgeous all of them!!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I would!  LOL! :rollhappy:
> I didn't know where Acker's was except for the name. I have an idea that the phrags are growing like stalks of corn in that area! Thanx for the info.



The firm Chuck Acker works for is now call Orchids Garden Center, it used to be Orchids by the Ackers, in Middleton WI just around the lake, west of Madison WI. I believe the Phrag kovachii belongs to Chuck himself rather than the Garden Center, though it lives in the greenhouses there. 

From downtown Madison take University Ave west, to County Q. follow Q, to the greenhouse. 

That kovachii is an incredible plant,

Leo


----------



## GaryB (Feb 5, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I believe the Phrag kovachii belongs to Chuck himself rather than the Garden Center, though it lives in the greenhouses there.



You are correct. Chuck has his own stud plants that are kept at Orchids Garden Center.


----------



## P-chan (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Thanks! I can't wait for my kovachii to grow up!


----------

